# Cannot use on screen keyboard to log into Disney+



## superflysocal (Nov 26, 2009)

I have been using Disney+ on my stream 4k without issues. Today when i opened it, it ask me to log in. I know this may happen time to time. However, when i get to the screen to put in my email/username, I click on it and the on screen keyboard does not come up.

Te other option it said is to open up the disney+ app on a mobile device connected to same network. I did that but it didn't do anything.

I didn't have a BT keyboard, so finally had to download a BT keyboard app on my phone to mimick a BT keyboard.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is an app you can install on your phone/tablet that will allow it to act as the keyboard. On iOS it's just called "android TV".


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Go to Settings, Device Preferences, Keyboard and Manage keyboards and make sure everything is checked


----------

